# happy b-day sweetie



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

Today my little baby would have turned 3 if she were still wth us  
i just wanted to say Happy Birthday too her, i miss you little girl! <333
Happy birthday Daisy!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Daisy! Hope you are having fun celebrating over the bridge!


It is sad to think if she hung on a bit longer, she could celebrate with you, but I'm sure she's happy where she is.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday little Daisy!!!!!!!!! I am sure your are having a glorious birthday in your new home with all your new friends!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cimredopyh (Oct 13, 2008)

Happy birthday Daisy, I am sure you celebrated your third birthday in grand style


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Happy birthday !

Hope your getting covered with mealies over the bridge


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everyone!
i hope she partied all day with her new friends over the bridge


----------

